
Entrepreneurs, quit your whining about fundraising - johns
http://venturebeat.com/2012/11/27/entrepreneurs-quit-your-whining-about-fundraising/
======
UraniumTurd
Its strange to me that entrepeneurs have time to do this when self promotion
is so ripe for the taking these days. A entrepeneur who wants to succeed has
to do it with a grin, failure after failure.

